# Holy Crap BFP!!!Finally After 5 And A Half Years LTTTC!!!Holy Crap!!



## IrishGirl

Well as some of you know.I got 6 bfps on dollar type tests but was terrified to thrust them. Welllll.......Just back from the docs and its official WERE PREGNANT!!:-o After many treatments.This was au natural:) Baby dust to all:)x x x x x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I am so happy for you!!! That is truly a miracle. God bless you and your family. Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

aww thats great!!! congrats and a big happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## mrsparoline

That is amazing that it was a natural conception, but no matter which method, a bfp is terrific news!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrsb2010

CONGRATULATIONS!!! This has really made my day. xxxx


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, so happy for you. Congrats, hun! :flower:


----------



## PocoHR

Ahh my heart  I don't know you, but that is a great story, huge congrats to you


----------



## fides

congrats!


----------



## Baby2012

Congrats :) A lovely story! A happy a healthy 9 months to you :kiss: x


----------



## twilliams929

congrats


----------



## teal

Huge congratulations!! :flower: xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations!!x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

HUGE congrats!


----------



## IrishGirl

Awe thank you all so so so much.Were on cloud 9 and still in shock ha ha ha ha ha ha.PLEASE GOD this is a sticky BFP.LOL i love typing BFP BFP BFP lol :)Baby dust to all:) x x x x x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wow big congratulations, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. x


----------



## future_numan

I am so happy for you !! Congratulations x


----------



## mrsdh

Woo hoo Hun:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congratulations and big :hugs:
Xxxxxx:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## IrishGirl

Awe thanks so much Girls :).Were still in shock lol.I poas thismornin just to make sure its still there ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.I have to ring the hos today and arrange bloodwork also i need an early scan because of the PCOS.So getting all excited now :)
Sending tonnes of baby dust and lucy Irish Dust x x x:)


----------



## fairywings

That is amazing, you must be thrilled! :happydance: Congratulations. xx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## Moorebetter

Congrats!!


----------



## xxclairexx

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months x x x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

A very very huge congratulations :headspin::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

WOW!!!!
That's amazing hun x


----------



## IrishGirl

Well girls:)
I know my BFP was confirmed by the doc yesterday:)But i bought a CB digi with conception indicator and the joy of it lol.It came up 2-3 weeks.So the doc was right:)Im 5 weeks 6 days today:)
Our EDD is 7th April 2012


----------



## wannabemummyb

Woohoo congrates. X


----------



## tangie

Congrats so happy for you! @ wishingfor3rd i have the same due date as you! Healthy 9 mths to everyone!


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Wonderful news, congratulations!


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations hon! That's fantastic! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Pippin

Thats great news congratulations. x


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations!


----------



## IrishGirl

Thanks soooooo much girls:)Were so over the moon.:)xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Fabulous! Huge congratulations. Wishing you happy and healthy 9 months :dust::dust:


----------



## DanielleTTC

very big well done and h&h 9 months


----------



## IrishGirl

Thanks hun:)Sending tonnes of baby dust all round xx


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww fab news we were ttc 2.5yrs cant imagine waiting 5 yrs.
all the best hun so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## CatherineK

Great news!


----------



## IrishGirl

Thanks girls:)


----------



## dwiisiobaban

Wow!! Congratulations!!! Fantastic news for you!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Cheers hun:)xx


----------



## Whitbit22

AWESOME! Congrats!! Love seeing LTTTC'ers posting here :dance:


----------



## IrishGirl

Cheers Whitbit22:)
I Loooooooooooovvvveeeeeeeeeee seeing BFPs all round.Especially LTTTCers:)


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## Mzladyk

:flower:Congrats,


----------



## IrishGirl

Thanks Girlies:)


----------



## IrishGirl

I just cant wait for our EPU app now.Im getting soooooooo impatient waiting lol
Tick~Tock~Tick~Tock lol


----------



## LisaG

WOW Thats amazing... :) Massive Congrats.. Gives Me Hope.... One day i will see those two little lines :) xxXxx


----------



## IrishGirl

Thanks Lisa:)Sending you tonnes of Baby Dust hun:)


----------



## LisaG

Thanks Hun, My names Majella:) Only Name Avail At Time.. :/ Best Of luck with next few months... cant wait to be in your position :D xxx


----------



## IrishGirl

You will be Majella:)Just noticed your from Ireland too:)What part??


----------



## Hayley90

Congratulations!!! :D wishing you all the luck in the world for H&H pregnancy and a bouncing little bean :D


----------



## IrishGirl

Thanks hun:)Awe just looking at your lil mans Ticker.Hes all the 1s today:)1 Year~1 Month~1Day :)Sooooooo cute


----------



## IrishGirl

Well we booked a private scan for Tuesday EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Cant wait to see Lil Shamrock.Praying everything is ok:)We will be 7 weeks 4 days then:)


----------



## IrishGirl

The countdown begins LOL.Only 5 more days till the scan ekkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minime11

Congrats on your BFP, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. Im sure you lo will be well worth the wait! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Congratulations!!! happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------

